# gmail isn't syncing automatically



## rfranken (Jun 16, 2011)

Gmail will sync fine if I do it manually. Or if I turn off sync and then turn sync back on.
But if I get an email it won't show up on my phone till I refresh it myself.
??
I believe it was working when I first get my phone setup last friday. Since then I've installed Apex and a bunch of apps here and there.

I've tried clearing cache and data, I've tried uninstally gmail updates and restalling updates.
no go?

suggestions?

edit. I did disable some verizon apps like verizon navigation and verizon apps, but that shouldn't mess up my gmail sync?


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

Obvious thing we'll all assume, but GMail is checked in the Sync window under Settings -> Accounts for that account, right?


----------



## rfranken (Jun 16, 2011)

yes. if i uncheck it and then recheck it ....it will sync at that given time. but then never again.


----------



## johnomaz (Jul 18, 2011)

I just checked on my S3 and send myself an e-mail. My phone has been asleep for about 20 minutes and it notified me just a few seconds after I clicked send on my desktop. I'm not on wifi either. Worked fine.


----------



## rfranken (Jun 16, 2011)

hey hey hey
I turn OFF wifi and it works on 3g!!
what on earth is wifi doing differently that it won't sync?
I've tried phone asleep and on and that isn't the difference. (wifi is set to never sleep anyway)

edit. hmm maybe not working. at least not consistent or very timely.


----------



## rfranken (Jun 16, 2011)

tested some more. if the screen is off in 3g it isn't syncing.
if the screen is on in 3g it is. (but not very fast and very consistant. sometimes right away sometimes takes several minutes or not at all?!!
no idea


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

Factory reset is my best solution at this point. Something is jacked.


----------



## johnomaz (Jul 18, 2011)

I agree with Jaxidian. When I got my DroidX way back when, my picture messaging wasn't working. After doing a bunch of stuff with tech support, I ended up doing a factory reset and it worked after that. Was annoyed as I got all my stuff set up to end up having to reset it, but it did work.


----------

